# Tonight 10/10 Arlington, VA or DC area



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Anyone interested in meeting for a smoke? Maybe Bailey's in Crystal City, maybe elsewhere?

I'm flexible on the time and place.

If Zino Davidoff is still in town, we'll invite him as well. :r


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Sauer Grapes said:


> Anyone interested in meeting for a smoke? Maybe Bailey's in Crystal City, maybe elsewhere?
> 
> I'm flexible on the time and place.
> im goig to be in tiwn
> If Zino Davidoff is still in town, we'll invite him as well. :r


ill be in nova/dc today and tommorrow and i love to herf. im staying in fairfax and getting to dc aeound 330
im staying in farfax we should hit dc around 330 im posting from my phone right now ill pm my cell to someone


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I cant meet tonight, but im headed to the Reston Town Center Beer Festival on Saturday (which is located in Fairfax). Anyone interested in joining me?


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Got too much going on tonight and this weekend for that matter! Good to hear from ya David!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes, but what time is it. I have to be sober enough to drive and make it home by 6 or so that evening, and I don't have my DD in town (hence my schedule is so open).


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

clampdown said:


> I cant meet tonight, but im headed to the Reston Town Center Beer Festival on Saturday (which is located in Fairfax). Anyone interested in joining me?


what time? ill be going to the world cup qualifying game tomorrow night but im free during the day


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> ill be in nova/dc today and tommorrow and i love to herf. im staying in fairfax and getting to dc aeound 330
> im staying in farfax we should hit dc around 330 im posting from my phone right now ill pm my cell to someone


PM me your cell #. Crystal City is in Arlington, very close to DC (you probably know that but just in case). Murphy's is an irish pub that I think still allows cigar smoking. If not, I can find a place, or, it's pretty stinking nice outside anyway and there is an irish pub that has outdoor seating in Pentagon City (and cigar smoking inside after 9).


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Sauer Grapes said:


> PM me your cell #. Crystal City is in Arlington, very close to DC (you probably know that but just in case). Murphy's is an irish pub that I think still allows cigar smoking. If not, I can find a place, or, it's pretty stinking nice outside anyway and there is an irish pub that has outdoor seating in Pentagon City (and cigar smoking inside after 9).


i cant figure.out how to send pms from my phone but if u send me one i can respond


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> i cant figure.out how to send pms from my phone but if u send me one i can respond


sent


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Sauer Grapes said:


> sent


responded


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Cool. I won't be available until after 5. Feel free to call me then. If I don't hear from you, I might call as well.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Sauer Grapes said:


> Cool. I won't be available until after 5. Feel free to call me then. If I don't hear from you, I might call as well.


im in town now so if anyone wants to meet up let me know my cell number 412 719 4511


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

It was nice to meet you Kevin! Your college buddy and your fiance were very nice.

Also, thanks for the Taboo you pusher!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I do what I can  It was great meeting up with you too....damn shame we both suck at darts


----------

